# Risers



## Needsassitance (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello all, 

I just purchased a home and took off the carpet which was on my stairs and found this (reference picture). I am going to attempt to paint the risers white, I have wood filler, coarse sandpaper, putty knife, and painters tape. I had the treads sanded and put a clear coat on. What my question is....how would I go about painting the risers white, (step by step), and what paint should I use.

Thanks,

A


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Needsassitance said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just purchased a home and took off the carpet which was on my stairs and found this (reference picture). I am going to attempt to paint the risers white, I have wood filler, coarse sandpaper, putty knife, and painters tape. I had the treads sanded and put a clear coat on. What my question is....how would I go about painting the risers white, (step by step), and what paint should I use.
> 
> ...


 Use a top quailty bonding primer say like a zinsser primer sealer followed by a oil base topcoat like Sw Pro classic for durability.If your hand is stady I would free hand it all instead of masking off for nice crisp paint lines.:thumbsup:


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like your going to be doing some sanding.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Needsassitance said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just purchased a home and took off the carpet which was on my stairs and found this (reference picture). I am going to attempt to paint the risers white, I have wood filler, coarse sandpaper, putty knife, and painters tape. I had the treads sanded and put a clear coat on. What my question is....how would I go about painting the risers white, (step by step), and what paint should I use.
> 
> ...


 From the pics they look like early risers.Correct?they look old.


----------



## yacob (Dec 16, 2007)

3 years ago i did a job like that..i used 60 grit sand paper just enough to take the polyurethane out and i primed with zinsser bin and so far still good......


----------



## b2dap1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sand well. 1st coat with Zinsser cover stain. 24 hours dry. Then sand and vacum. Follow with 2 coats of top quality semi gloss. Tape will screw you. Most all the time the sander digs into the kicks and risers and destroys the 90 degree angle. Use a good free hand but dont worry about cutting the perfect line until last coat.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

First -- BAN the HO.

Second -- They just look like pre primed pine risers. WTF is the big deal? Sand, fill and paint. 

Third -- Hire a pro you cheap SOB!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> First -- BAN the HO.
> 
> Second -- They just look like pre primed pine risers. WTF is the big deal? Sand, fill and paint.
> 
> Third -- Hire a pro you cheap SOB!


:thumbsup:

Word.


----------



## ron e (Feb 28, 2012)

start by sanding wipe clean with tack cloth apply bin primer sand lightly wipe clean apply two coats ben moore satin impervo don,t forget to caulk any gaps after you prime . good luck


----------

